# How to thicken up my BBQ sauce



## mikeh

I am making a batch of BBQ sauce as I type this and was wanting to know how to thicken it up.  I have read about a roux, but not sure what is best to use to do this with my sauce.  Any help would be appreciated.  I am making a double batch which will make about 4 cups of sauce.  thanks

Mike


----------



## beer-b-q

You can simmer it to allow it to reduce or you could also add a little corn starch...


----------



## bassman

Paul is correct but if using the corn starch, make sure to mix it with cold water before adding.  If you have some sugar (brown sugar, corn syrup or similar) in the sauce, then just cooking it longer will allow it to thicken.  The sauce I make uses catsup and brown sugar so thickens up real nice when cooked.


----------



## eman

Don't use a roux in BBQ sauce!  Simmer it to thicken or use corn starch slurry.


----------



## alx

Post the ingredients.Is it tomato based sauce,vineager etc...Lots of ways to thicken or thin...


----------



## thadius65

Nothing like some molasses to the rescue!


----------



## ronp

Corn starch for me. Gives it a velvety sheen. Rouxs are hard and unpredictable and can taste like flour. Corn starch is good for soup also.


----------



## mikeh

Well, we did the cornstarch and warm water mix.  My wife knew how to do that way and it did help thicken it up some.  The sauce was a copy of The Neeleys bbq sauce that I had made before, but it was just too thin and runny for my likes.. From what I have tasted so far tonite, I think it will be much better.  I appreciate all the replys

MIke


----------



## smokaholic

Arrowroot is also good to use as a thickener. Its also gluten free for those who care. Spice store should have it.


----------



## mballi3011

I would just heat it and let it reduce or you can add corn starch to it if you want to.


----------



## meateater

If its tomato based use tomato paste. Ancient Italian recipe.


----------



## werdwolf

Plain gelatin can also be used in a pinch, but I would just simmer and reduce it.


----------



## kanielb1

How much corn starch would be needed for a gallon of sauce?


----------

